# The Sea foam stitch



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

This was in my inbox this morning and thought I would share it with anyone that might be interested
The sea foam stitch:
Here's the stitch pattern:

Sea-Foam Stitch Pattern (multiple of 10 sts + 6)

Rows 1 and 2: Knit.
Row 3: K6, *[yo] 2 times, k1, [yo] 3 times, k1, [yo] 4 times, k1, [yo] 3 times, k1, [yo] 2 times, k6; rep from *.
Row 4: *K6, drop 2 yo off left needle, k1, drop 3 yo, k1, drop 4 yo, k1, drop 3 yo, k1, drop 2 yo; rep from * to last 6 sts, k6.
Rows 5 and 6: Knit.
Row 7: K1, *[yo] 2 times, k1, [yo] 3 times, k1, [yo] 4 times, k1, [yo] 3 times, k1, [yo] 2 times, k6; rep from *, ending last rep k1 instead of k6.
Row 8: K1, *drop 2 yo off left needle, k1, drop 3 yo, k1, drop 4 yo, k1, drop 3 yo, k1, drop 2 yo, k6; rep from *, ending last rep k1 instead of k6.
Rep Rows 1-8 for patt.

Search your stash for a fabulous skein of silky yarnI think this stitch looks best with a slippery yarnand cast on a sea-foamstitch scarf today!

This makes a great shawl or scarf.
Ro


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, cool! I just received some slippery yarn in my swap! Thanks for posting!

Roberta


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Oh, cool! I just received some slippery yarn in my swap! Thanks for posting!
> 
> Roberta


See I knew that,,,lol


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, cool! I just received some slippery yarn in my swap! Thanks for posting!
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!!! You must have ESP.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Not ESP................ just KP...........LOL


rpuhrmann said:


> Rosewood513 said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


 :lol: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love this stitch - it looks particularly gorgeous with a variagated yarn.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

What does it look like?


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are some pictures.

http://bluebettyblog.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/stitch-guide-sea-foam.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/seafoam.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seafoam-scarf


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

I made a scarf with this stitch - using a variegated sock yarn. It turned out beautifully! Flowy and long - lovely with a LBD or sweater! Have had many requests for the pattern and lo and behold here it comes. I had FUN knitting it.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

what would you experts think of putting beads in where the solid sections cross ? Too much going on or not ?


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

sandyP said:


> Here are some pictures.
> 
> http://bluebettyblog.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/stitch-guide-sea-foam.html
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for showing that I forgot to download it I am so used to posting on Yahoo and you can't post pics except to he photo gallery.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

waya said:


> what would you experts think of putting beads in where the solid sections cross ? Too much going on or not ?


I guess it would look oK I am not a bead person.


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

When you say multiples of 10 plus 6 - does that mean if I want to do a wide scarf or wrap I just cast on about 120 or 140 stitches ( or bigger ) plus the 6? As long as it is a number divisible by 10 plus the 6. I am trying to imagine a wrap or wide scarf done in this stitch - what do you think? 

Read KP every morning before I get up - love it and all the info and comments provided. Thank you all for any suggestions you can offer re size and suggestions for a size of yarn that would be good for this imagined wrap. Sheila


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

This would be a beautiful wrap! You are right on with the arithmatic - the 6 number is the edge I think. Anyway - any number times 10 then you add on the 6. This really knits up well.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks. That was a fun swatch I just made (pink sea foam). At first I thought bead too, but once the pattern is stretched out, I think, meh, no beads.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

There is a picture of this pattern on Knitting Daily. I printed it off yesterday. Do you think the fortissima 1776 sock yarn would look good with this pattern??


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh thank you, thank you, thank you! Not only did I get a great stitch idea for the silky yarn I just got at Tuesday Morning (it's even in mottled sea foam teal colors), but someone finally explained what "10+6" meant. I see that kind of instruction everywhere, but I didn't know if that meant a multiple of 16 stitches, or if the second number was the edge -- 3 on each side. You have filled in a terrible hole in my knitting vocabulary!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Eunny Jang from 'Knitting Daily' has a good tutorial of how to knit the sea foam stitch. It really is a pretty stitch and I want to try this wrap that Eunny is demoing.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/09/07/learn-something-new-the-sea-foam-stitch.aspx?a=kr120908


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> This was in my inbox this morning and thought I would share it with anyone that might be interested
> The sea foam stitch:
> Here's the stitch pattern:
> 
> ...


Tsk!Tsk! Why didn't you give credit to the daily newsletter called Knitting Daily?


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think this is another nice one.
http://www.pickles.no/breezy-baby-blanket/


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

This sounds great. Thank you for sharing. I would love to make a shawl, but not real good at figuring things out. Not sure what you mean by silky or slippery yarn. Would you indly suggest some types or names. Also any suggestions on how to do a shawl would be helpful. 
Thank you,


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just copied that too and am dying to try it out. Got too many ufo's, but they can wait!!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the post!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like a quick and easy stitch to knit. Would look great in a sea green colour as well.


----------



## lecafecrochet (Jun 20, 2012)

I, too, received this email. I just fell in love. With this pattern! I am going to makes scarf for my mom's birthday in the Amazing blue-greenish-pinkish colorway (I cannot remember the color's actual name). I will post a pic when finished.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Here is the pattern with a picture:

http://knithit.com/seafoam-stitch-knitting-pattern/

and this is a beautiful knitted top 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-urchin


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a photo of the many images of a seafoam stitch-wow!

https://www.google.com/search?q=sea+foam+knitting+stitch&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=mWUGVKCZGND5igLTl4DwCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1600&bih=732


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Love this stitch!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This pattern has movement, rather dizzying, eh?

Love the falling leaves pattern and I have a variegated yarn in Fall colors that would be outstanding for this pattern!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

waya said:


> what would you experts think of putting beads in where the solid sections cross ? Too much going on or not ?


Think it would be nice on a few solid rows at each end. It would be a bit too heavy if you put glass beads throughout the whole scarf. If it's made in very light thin mohair, then the beads would look beautiful & add some weight to the scarf and keep it from blowing off in windy weather. You could just add beads to one row only of each solid section.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

MrsB, love the falling leaves from knithit.com. <3


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the photos. It helped me visualize the stitch pattern.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you SO much!!!!!

as a friend of mine once said about getting a free lunch... "free tastes better!"


----------

